# High Blood Pressure



## My Green Pets (Jan 21, 2018)

I have to vent about this, I'm sorry in advance. 

My blood pressure has been around 160/100 every day since my last checkup on Jan 6. In October it was normal.

I had been working out, eating healthy (I thought?), managing stress, and overall feeling better than I have in years, and then this hits me.

I am seeing a doctor about it next week, so until then, just constantly asking myself, at age 37, at a healthy BMI... why me? I'm suddenly feeling very mortal indeed...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2018)

It is very natural and reasonable to worry about health related issues.
Do you drink or smoke a lot??
Or is the reading correct? Is the device functioning alright?

I hope it is something manageable and not serious.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2018)

get accurate data.
either borrow a home machine and take 3 'first thing in the morning' and 3 'last thing at night' readings (one minute apart), for at least 3 days. Record ALL the numbers and take to your doctor OR have a 24hrs BP monitor attached.

Its unlikely it was normal and is now 160/100 in 3 months - unless something is wrong.
The 'white coat' effect is very common.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 21, 2018)

I will start recording these readings, thank you, hopefully it will help the doctor.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2018)

I'd check the device, also.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2018)

SlipperFan said:


> I'd check the device, also.



Best to take it along to the doc, so he can compare !! Jean


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 22, 2018)

160/110 this morning at work, checked manually by a nurse.
157/90 this afternoon, also checked by nurse.

Why why why??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 22, 2018)

I hope it is something manageable. 
Keep us updated as I'm curious about what the underlying cause might be as well.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2018)

you should see a doctor, immediately


----------



## Hien (Jan 23, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> 160/110 this morning at work, checked manually by a nurse.
> 157/90 this afternoon, also checked by nurse.
> 
> Why why why??



did you take any medicinal drug , vitamins, herbal supplements , or even diet change recently.
-one time I took reishi mushroom (suppose to be very good for one's health)
yet I had intense headache (could be just a fake product from China)
-another time , I ate one whole can of soup , same thing (never happen before), maybe the high sodium in the soup .
I am sure if the blood pressure was measured, it would be high .


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2018)

Ive donated at Red Cross for years, and my pressure was always low. Then had state physical which used automatic pressure reading (no hand wrap cuff and person) and it read higher. The different type of machine tended to read higher as I dont generally react to coats with higher reading. Now that you are concerned, when you get tested likely it will be a little higher. Need to find some thing that is different now, changing reading or body chemistry, causing water retention. I&rsquo;m often kind of dehydrated which will lower pressure. Mineral imbalance can change readings or fixing such can change water retention and raise pressure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't do anything bad, smoking, drinking nothing.

No supplements or other drugs.

Started going to the gym in august, have gotten in great physical shape, but bp has shot up and the reason is just completely beyond me. 

I do have a very stressful job, but I've had it for years, why would it only affect me now?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2018)

I would see a doctor to rule out any damage to arteries or your heart that may have been caused by chronic stress as well as genetic factors..before you started working out


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 25, 2018)

I teach physiology so I know a little about this.

Several factors drive blood pressure. The three major important factors are cardiac output (how much blood your heart pumps out), blood vessel diameter and blood volume. So...

Has your heart rate changed? If your heart rate has increased, that will increase your blood pressure. It is cold, you need to burn more fat to maintain your body temperature and that means more oxygen supply and that means a faster heart rate. (Still, this shouldn't push you bp to 160/100, you need to run a marathon to go from normal to 160/100).

Exposure to cold will cause an increase in epinephrine, thyroid hormone and cortisol. The epinephrine will boost cardiac output as well as decrease blood vessel diameter. Thyroid hormone will increase metabolism (are you craving more high calorie food?). Cortisol is a double-whammy: it will increase metabolism as well as increase salt retention which will increase blood volume. So, big point: if you are working more outside, in the cold, your body will respond by increasing metabolism and increase blood volume by increasing salt. This can translate into a higher blood pressure: https://www.webmd.com/hypertension-...50119/cold-weather-can-raise-blood-pressure#1 .

Changes in blood cell concentration can also cause trouble. If you recently started exercising your body has probably been confronted with sudden O2 demand and could have reacted by increasing the number of red blood cells. Conversely, lung damage will decrease O2 absorption and your body responds by increasing the number red blood cells and heart rate (which will increase BP). 

So, what now? Firstly, Ehanes' advice is spot on: go see a doctor. If you have high blood pressure but no change in heart rate it could imply some or other issue with cardiovascular, endocrine or nervous systems. If you are feeling more anxious that could be evidence of thyroid or adrenal gland problems. 

With a diastolic bp of 100 mmHg you are already stage 2 hypertensive and this blood pressure will cause damage to your tissue (damage the kidneys, cause hemorrhages etc..). You need to get it seen to ASAP. In the meantime, stay away from caffeine as it also raises blood pressure a few points. Get to a doctor ASAP.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 26, 2018)

Resting heart rate has decreased, 55-58 bpm.

Dr's appointment scheduled for Wednesday Jan 31. May go to urgent care tomorrow, starting to panic. Hemorrhaging?!

160/101 with the nurse today at work.
148/93 by machine at the gym tonight.


----------



## Tom499 (Jan 27, 2018)

You're doing the right things, I'm sure you're going to be okay. And in that tiny instance it is serious you have already sort the right help and you will be cared for.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 28, 2018)

Friday night it was 130/86. I was so happy! But it was back up the next day, 145/100.

Gives me hope that we might be able to get it down without medicine. Doctor in 3 days.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 29, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> Resting heart rate has decreased, 55-58 bpm.
> 
> Dr's appointment scheduled for Wednesday Jan 31. May go to urgent care tomorrow, starting to panic. Hemorrhaging?!
> 
> ...



Yes, small vessels can burst. This is in large part how high BP damages kidneys. But this is from chronic high BP which is why you want to get it under control ASAP. There is no need to panic, but anxiety can be caused by high BP.

That your BP has dipped own to 86 is interesting. Are you on any medications or supplements? Can you take your BP several times during the day (and especially first thing in the morning). Could be that something is triggering the BP spike.

I have one cup of coffee in the morning and that is enough to increase by BP as well as create a 10 mmHg difference between my left and right arms. This difference goes away in the afternoon and my BP is generally lower then too. 

All the best for the doctor's appointment. I pray there is a solution without meds.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 29, 2018)

If no other problems exist, 10 kg body weight brings 10 Torr, up and down.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 30, 2018)

Hoping the doctor has only good news for your tomorrow!

Lets us know how it goes.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 31, 2018)

Doctor suggested taking potassium supplements for 2 weeks and if there's no change in blood pressure, then starting medication.

Urinalysis did not indicate kidney issues. 

Blood was taken for analysis and an abdominal xray for complaints of pain in my side, which is how i originally found out about the blood pressure. 

My record showed a bp of 110/70 last June.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 31, 2018)

Ok, that is good news! Low potassium would also explain the lower heart rate.

I hope this sorts out the problem.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2018)

was your K+ actually low?


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 1, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> was your K+ actually low?



I would assume that levels will be checked in the blood sample. No word as of yet.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 23, 2018)

After hovering around 140/90 for a couple of weeks, it started to climb again and was hitting 150/100 for a few days. Dr told me to stop the K+ supplements; I have been on 20 mg daily of Lisinopril for a week and it has me down to 130s/80s. 

Haven't experienced strong side effects other than feeling more relaxed and a bit drowsy at times.

I feel sad that I am on prescription medication for an undetermined amount of time but do feel glad that it seems to be helping.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2018)

K + ACEI often dont mix.
sad vs stroke...............disappointment is better than the later.
Stay well


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I was wondering how it was going. I'm glad the anxiety has subsided with the blood pressure and you have a medication that is working. I hope the problem can be identified so the meds are not needed. The sudden onset speaks to some quick-onset pathology. Ordinarily, hypertension sneaks up on you over years. Getting a 2nd opinion might be in order. I'm skeptical of any doctor who solution is always a pill. 

All the best


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 28, 2018)

After a month on lisinopril my blood pressure is regularly in the 110 over 70 range. In the meantime I have had an ultrasound and CT scan of the pelvis and abdomen to look for obstructions or irregularities in my kidneys. The ultrasound revealed minor hydronephrosis I believe, and the CT scan showed obstruction in the ureter (if I've understood correctly) so I've been referred to a urologist.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 29, 2018)

sorry to hear, was there a reason that prompted a CT scan..like pain in your pelvis? or was it just the advice of the doctor from taking the medication?


----------

